# Vizsla for a pet only?!



## vivalab (Oct 26, 2010)

Our local shelter has a litter or vizsla mixed pups. The fact this breed has been dubbed as a "velcro" dog is the selling point for me. 
My question: I have absolutely no interest in hunting what so ever. Would it be an injustice to her if I only want her as a companion? 
I already have a black lab mix. I have gathered, from my readings, that the breeds are fairly similar in thier love for people, over all friendliness, enjoyment of outside adventures and water. 

Thoughts?

Here's a picture


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Vizslas make fantastic pets, I do not hunt with mine. I am going to take him to Agility when he gets to 18months. I do training sessions with him everyday and always have done and I think as long as they are kept well entertained and have mental stimulation aswell as lots of exercise they are brillant pets. They give you so much love and they have fantastic traits.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

We too have ours for a pet only and he is wonderful! We have no plans to hunt with him, but may do agility. I think they make the perfect pet!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

No hunters in our household! Vs make wonderful pets. We love 'em!!!


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Jemma is only a pet


----------



## vivalab (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, good... whew. I was hoping you all would say that! 
I went out and bought her a new leash and collar tonight, purple! and vet appt has been made for Thursday morning. 
I got to spend lots of time with her today after I filled out an appt. The majority of our time together was spent with her curled up in my lap, but I did get her to play a little and she retrieved twice. Hopefully she'll perk up a bit more once she gets settled in.

I sure hope I get to adopt her!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Our two Vizlas are just pets. We had to show the older one, but are now done. They are the best to have around....You won't regret it.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose is a pet...no hunting over here- and he's loving life and all it has to offer.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

No hunting, only fishing....Just remember they been breed for many years to hunt, fetch, chase, point...etc. They want to explore everything and be your assistant....Just a blast....I have never had a breed like this one.

KW


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2010)

Pet here and I can't wait till she's a better walking companion.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Hunting dogs here.

Give your pup love, affection, attention, toys, fair consistent discipline, a clean bed, fresh water, food, and let it be a member of the household, and that's all it will ever ask of you. I promise it won't know, or care when opening day is.

Vizsla's make wonderful pets. Mine are more pets by an exponential margin than they will ever be hunting dogs. 

"Velcro dog".
When this term first started being tossed about, in my experience, it was a slam against the Vizsla by the owners/breeders/trialers of the big running field trials dog like the english pointer, setters, GSP's. Dogs that disappeared, and were then tracked down.
The trialers were looking for stylish horizon seeking dogs, and the V just doesn't get that far from it's owner. It also continually checks back on it's owner and is acutely aware of where they are.
"A close working, personal gun dog" was the more "PC" term used to describe a Vizsla. So by comparison a dog that stays within a hundred yards or so, is usually in visual sight, and checks back every few minutes was a "velcro" dog.
A vizsla will run and will get out of sight. It is a high energy, intelligent dog that needs the opportunity to exercise it's mind and it's body.


----------

